# Remove postcount



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

It serves no purpose other than to make people spam to get it higher and higher and thus increasing the already immense size of their penis.

Seriously though, my idea is as follows: post count no longer shows on the forums (maybe on one's profile, or just for that specific person, kind of like the warn bar), but you keep the medals. I say keep the medals (or whatever you call them), because some newbies will always have the tendency to only read the advice people with a higher 'status' give, and just hover over that of someone with a low 'status'. It would also be more of a surprise if, all of a sudden, you received a completely new medal, rather than the way it is now, where you simply check your postcount and see "Oh, only 3,500 posts to go until I get my next medal". If wanted, the postcount could still be displayed privately, but I'm pretty damn sure even the postcount whores lovers here wouldn't want that. Unless the private postcount would show exactly how many posts you made in every section (which is, in fact, pretty interesting to know). Now, you can only see the section in which you made the highest amount of posts, and you have to go to the old-style profile to find out, which can be a small hassle at times. And if it tells you you've made a shit ton of posts in the EoF, you really are curious as to where you got those other 5,000 posts from.

Hereby, a voting system _would_ actually work, but in a different way than it most of the times works: every post gets two little icons on the bottom, one if the post was useful in any way, and one if it is thought of as being useless. Then, there could be a small bar (where at this moment, the postcount is situated) with 5 different icons, but only one is shown at a time (an emoticon would fit best, I suppose). The lowest emoticon is for when a user has at least twice as many 'bad votes' as 'good votes', the second lowest is for when a user has more 'bad votes' than 'good votes', but not twice as many, the middle emoticon is for when a user has no votes (yet), or when he/she has the same amount of 'good' and 'bad votes', the higher emoticon is when the user has more 'good' than 'bad', and the highest emoticon is when a user has at least twice as many 'good' as 'bad'. Now, you may be thinking this will encourage people to instantly give someone they don't like 'bad votes' on all of their posts, but to fix this problem, a user needs to give a specific reason why he/she gave the post a 'bad vote', et vice versa. These reasons will then be displayed on the bottom of the post, in a small pop-out box (similar to a spoiler tag) or just a pop-up, so others can read them if they're interested in the remarks of others. If the user is found to give bullshit reasons, he/she will receive a warning, and if he/she continues to do it, he/she gets another (6th) icon, next to one of the other 5 icons or just replacing it, which states that he/she shouldn't be trusted. His/her votes will then also no longer count and the bullshit votes will be removed. No total 'good votes' or 'bad votes' are displayed anywhere, but on a post, the total of 'good' and 'bad votes' for that specific post will be displayed.

You could also incorporate Ask GBAtemp in this, by having it set so that, when a user's answer is picked as the best answer (unless that answer is a reply of the user to his/her own question), it adds one to the 'good votes' count of the user. If need be, there could also be a "What the fuck kind of answer is this?" thing next to every answer, with the same punishment for misusing it.

Trust me, this _will_ work, and it will severely cut down on the spammy posts. And if you don't trust me, you'll never know until you try, no?

As for the other thoughts:

Similar to NeoGAF's rules to signing up, members should be asked to sign up with a 'true' email address, not a free email address like *@yahoo.com, @hotmail.com, etc. This would reduce the amount of duplicate accounts (alright, there aren't many, but still), because it's not that easy to get a new ISP-provided email address compared to spending half a minute to make 20 new Windows Live email addresses. It also prevents people from just making an account to say 'GIMME ROMS PL0X KTHXBAI' and then piss off when they find out there aren't any.

Get rid of the 'likes' on the front page articles. Nearly no one clicks on them and they do nothing but that anyway. Now, it just looks silly. It's a good idea, but doesn't work, because the buttons blend in too well with the background. Make them orange or something if you really want to keep them.

The shoutbox errors. Loads of icons do not show up correctly in one shoutbox, but do in the other one, other special characters just don't show up at all (e.g.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

Removing post count: Still silly. There's nothing wrong with it, and the only people fussing are ironically the ones who want it removed because of everyone moaning about it. I actually use it as a reference; my obsessive tendencies wouldn't  have it any other way.

As for registration, my primary email addresses are free. I have Hotmail and Gmail, and they're what I use. Without support for them, I may not have been able to register; I haven't gotten around to using another ISP-provided one regularly.

I use the portal likes sometimes, but I admit, barely.

Shoutbox: Agreed. Please, please, please, please, fix it. Or upgrade/replace it.
Please.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

Removing ego and such was the original point of 2ch-style imageboards, thus tripcodes being the only identifier.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

You just want to ruin my 14,000 post competition don't you?


----------



## mameks (Nov 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> As for registration, my primary email addresses are free. I have Hotmail and Gmail, and they're what I use. Without support for them, I may not have been able to register; I haven't gotten around to using another ISP-provided one regularly.*This, the only other account I have is my school account, and any e-mails to it from websites usually get sreened.*
> 
> Shoutbox: Agreed. Please, please, please, please, fix it. Or upgrade/replace it.
> Please. *Nothing else to say...it's seriously buggy*


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 13, 2010)

The post count is good left the the way it is but the email idea would fu*k me up considering I don't have an ISP email (My dad has but I don't) so all I use is hotmail, gmail, yahoo...etc.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 13, 2010)

I completely disagree with the email thing many poeple use 3G interwebs so no email and people who use open (or hacked) wifi plus if you're going to spam something use a 10 min mail thing or something

postcount, the only people who make a fuss about it are the people who "do not care"

voting system, not worth the hassle 

shoutbox errors, YESSSS

Custom titles, the point is?


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> The post count is good left the the way it is but the email idea would fu*k me up considering I don't have an ISP email (My dad has but I don't) so all I use is hotmail, gmail, yahoo...etc.



I agree with this. I wouldn't have been able to sign up if free emails were disabled, as I don't have one from my ISP.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 14, 2010)

If it isn't broken, don't fix it. I think that everything is fine how it is and doesn't need messing around with since it has been like this for a while and works nicely.
I agree that the shoutbox errors should be fixed.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 14, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> The post count is good left the the way it is but the email idea would fu*k me up considering I don't have an ISP email (My dad has but I don't) so all I use is hotmail, gmail, yahoo...etc.


NeoGaf has a requirement to use an ISP email and that's precisely why I don't sign up with them. I do have an ISP email address but it'd be a hassle to use it just for them. Thus, if GBAtemp adopted such a policy, I can really see it hindering their growth. Just my opinion.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 14, 2010)

Custom Titles reminds me of CoD

On-Topic: A lot of people use public emails because they don't have the ability to make an isp email address.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 14, 2010)

The ISP mail idea is fail.

Many wouldn't be able to join(like us Filipino's,we don't get those).

The like idea is right though,it's pretty much useless right now.

The removing post count is useless,I don't see much benefit.Custom titles too.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> You just want to ruin my 14,000 post competition don't you?


totally going to beat you there!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Many wouldn't be able to join(like us Filipino's,we don't get those).


Really? No one who lives in the Philippines ever gets an ISP email address?

Something I seemingly forgot to add is that once you're in, you can change your email address to a free one, but to actually sign up, you need an ISP one. Sure, that's going to get complicated if you don't pay attention, but no one says you need to change your email address. And all of you are already here anyway, so I can't see why you even care about something that doesn't interest you in the slightest anyway. And even if you're going to say "Oh, I have an ISP address but I'm not going to use it for them derp derp derp", think about this: how many emails do you receive of GBAtemp on a yearly basis? That's right, none (unless you change your username or something like that, of course, although there's actually no need for these emails because the user probably always asked for the change of name themself).

Oh, and @people saying it is useless to get rid of postcount because you shouldn't fix something that ain't broken: it _is_ broken. Look at yourselves, you seem to care for it enough to still want it to exist. Why do you think images like this ever came into existence? That's also why I thought of the nice replacement for it, voting.

And finally, the custom titles were just a thought. It could look nice and it would honour those that should be honoured.

P.S.: mods, reply pl0x.

EDIT: Oh yeah, LMAO at Hadrian


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> The ISP mail idea is fail.
> 
> Many wouldn't be able to join(like us Filipino's,we don't get those).
> 
> ...


Agreed, ISP emails belong to the ISP billpayer, in a family home it would usually go to the parents, whilst the other occupants would use other email services.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Everyone in my house has an ISP email address (though no one except my Mum actually uses them), I honestly don't know why any of you find that so ridiculously strange. All you have to do is ask your god damn ISP.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Everyone in my house has an ISP email address (though no one except my Mum actually uses them), I honestly don't know why any of you find that so ridiculously strange. All you have to do is ask your god damn ISP.
> QUOTE(The Pi @ Nov 13 2010, 10:33 PM) I completely disagree with the email thing many poeple use 3G interwebs so no email and people who use open (or hacked) wifi plus if you're going to spam something use a 10 min mail thing or something


----------



## lolzed (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually,we do.But no one ever uses it(people hardly know about it),so yeah -1 for ISP email


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> wut lol
> 
> That's exactly my point, people create a 10 minute email address to get in, ask for ROMs and get out again.
> 
> ...


Merit? Elaborate.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but why block googlemail, hotmail etc ?

Just block the 10 min mail things.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

It serves no purpose other than to make people spam to get it higher and higher and thus increasing the already immense size of their penis.

Seriously though, my idea is as follows: post count no longer shows on the forums (maybe on one's profile, or just for that specific person, kind of like the warn bar), but you keep the medals. I say keep the medals (or whatever you call them), because some newbies will always have the tendency to only read the advice people with a higher 'status' give, and just hover over that of someone with a low 'status'. It would also be more of a surprise if, all of a sudden, you received a completely new medal, rather than the way it is now, where you simply check your postcount and see "Oh, only 3,500 posts to go until I get my next medal". If wanted, the postcount could still be displayed privately, but I'm pretty damn sure even the postcount whores lovers here wouldn't want that. Unless the private postcount would show exactly how many posts you made in every section (which is, in fact, pretty interesting to know). Now, you can only see the section in which you made the highest amount of posts, and you have to go to the old-style profile to find out, which can be a small hassle at times. And if it tells you you've made a shit ton of posts in the EoF, you really are curious as to where you got those other 5,000 posts from.

Hereby, a voting system _would_ actually work, but in a different way than it most of the times works: every post gets two little icons on the bottom, one if the post was useful in any way, and one if it is thought of as being useless. Then, there could be a small bar (where at this moment, the postcount is situated) with 5 different icons, but only one is shown at a time (an emoticon would fit best, I suppose). The lowest emoticon is for when a user has at least twice as many 'bad votes' as 'good votes', the second lowest is for when a user has more 'bad votes' than 'good votes', but not twice as many, the middle emoticon is for when a user has no votes (yet), or when he/she has the same amount of 'good' and 'bad votes', the higher emoticon is when the user has more 'good' than 'bad', and the highest emoticon is when a user has at least twice as many 'good' as 'bad'. Now, you may be thinking this will encourage people to instantly give someone they don't like 'bad votes' on all of their posts, but to fix this problem, a user needs to give a specific reason why he/she gave the post a 'bad vote', et vice versa. These reasons will then be displayed on the bottom of the post, in a small pop-out box (similar to a spoiler tag) or just a pop-up, so others can read them if they're interested in the remarks of others. If the user is found to give bullshit reasons, he/she will receive a warning, and if he/she continues to do it, he/she gets another (6th) icon, next to one of the other 5 icons or just replacing it, which states that he/she shouldn't be trusted. His/her votes will then also no longer count and the bullshit votes will be removed. No total 'good votes' or 'bad votes' are displayed anywhere, but on a post, the total of 'good' and 'bad votes' for that specific post will be displayed.

You could also incorporate Ask GBAtemp in this, by having it set so that, when a user's answer is picked as the best answer (unless that answer is a reply of the user to his/her own question), it adds one to the 'good votes' count of the user. If need be, there could also be a "What the fuck kind of answer is this?" thing next to every answer, with the same punishment for misusing it.

Trust me, this _will_ work, and it will severely cut down on the spammy posts. And if you don't trust me, you'll never know until you try, no?

As for the other thoughts:

Similar to NeoGAF's rules to signing up, members should be asked to sign up with a 'true' email address, not a free email address like *@yahoo.com, @hotmail.com, etc. This would reduce the amount of duplicate accounts (alright, there aren't many, but still), because it's not that easy to get a new ISP-provided email address compared to spending half a minute to make 20 new Windows Live email addresses. It also prevents people from just making an account to say 'GIMME ROMS PL0X KTHXBAI' and then piss off when they find out there aren't any.

Get rid of the 'likes' on the front page articles. Nearly no one clicks on them and they do nothing but that anyway. Now, it just looks silly. It's a good idea, but doesn't work, because the buttons blend in too well with the background. Make them orange or something if you really want to keep them.

The shoutbox errors. Loads of icons do not show up correctly in one shoutbox, but do in the other one, other special characters just don't show up at all (e.g.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 14, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Just block the 10 min mail things.


They are already blocked.
Well, some of them


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

neo duality said:
			
		

> how about we adopt a merit system instead of postcount?


Or both. I know that some forums have both.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Or both. I know that some forums have both.


But that never works out well.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2010)

neo duality said:
			
		

> yes, having both defeats the purpose of a merit system


Or does it? A high post count but a suspiciously low merit count shows that the user is a spammer: posts a lot but very little of it is useful or helpful in any way. A high post count and a high merit count would mean (at least some of) the member's posts are helpful and appreciated. A low post count but a high merit count would mean the member is an all-knowing benevolent deity, basically. That's more information than each number alone can tell you.


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> neo duality said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I suggested both.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2010)

The problem with removing the ability to register with email accounts such as yahoo, hotmail etc is that for the majority of people those are their primary email addresses already. Even I registered here with one of those. So that would force people to go through the process of creating a secondary email account with their isp or whoever just for the purposes of registering here. As TJ said the 10 minute email accounts are already blocked here, which is fair enough as people only use them for a day at the most. But to not be able to register here with an email that you have been using for years (potentially) would be so annoying to so many legitimate people that I would be completely against it personally.


----------



## Costello (Nov 14, 2010)

Nadrian, your idea will definitely be discussed in the staff forum 
(the post count removal idea)
that doesnt mean it'll go through, just that staff will debate on this and come to a conclusion.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Everyone in my house has an ISP email address (though no one except my Mum actually uses them), I honestly don't know why any of you find that so ridiculously strange. All you have to do is ask your god damn ISP.



I live in a shared house, we're not allowed to have our own broadband so I have to use my mobile net which doesn't give me my own email plus why the fuck should I have a separate email that I'll only use here.

I love you and all but this idea is mentally challenged and will fuck over a lot of people.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The problem with removing the ability to register with email accounts such as yahoo, hotmail etc is that for the majority of people those are their primary email addresses already. Even I registered here with one of those. So that would force people to go through the process of creating a secondary email account with their isp or whoever just for the purposes of registering here. As TJ said the 10 minute email accounts are already blocked here, which is fair enough as people only use them for a day at the most. But to not be able to register here with an email that you have been using for years (potentially) would be so annoying to so many legitimate people that I would be completely against it personally.Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, come to think of it, it probably is.

From now on, all my ideas regarding email addresses may be overlooked.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally I disagree with getting rid of the post count, I just see no reason to get rid of them.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2010)

The voting idea doesn't work nor it'll ever work, imho. People will start bashing your votes with negatives for no reasons at all, most of the times.
And we would have the forum flooded with threads like "Bawww, why do you all hate me?!1one" and "F**K OFF YOU HATERS IM OUTTA HERE!!!1one".

Not everyone has an ISP email available.

I agree with the likes buttons. And I'm TOTALLY with the shoutbox idea.

I don't like the group thing. We would have people whining for entering in a group, saying things like "I'M FUNNEH TOO, PLOX MAKE ME ENTER!!! IM FUNNY I SAAAIIIIID! PLZ VOTE ME AS TEH FUNNIEST MEMBAR".


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The voting idea doesn't work nor it'll ever work, imho. People will start bashing your votes with negatives for no reasons at all, most of the times.
> And we would have the forum flooded with threads like "Bawww, why do you all hate me?!1one" and "F**K OFF YOU HATERS IM OUTTA HERE!!!1one".
> 
> Not everyone has an ISP email available.
> ...



Yeah I was going to respond to the rest of the suggestion in this thread, but Im pretty much 100% in agreement with Raul on this.

So what he said.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2010)

If you get rid of it now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! I know there something will always be missing!!!

No,seriously tho...

There no reason to.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Personally I disagree with getting rid of the post count, I just see no reason to get rid of them.


I see no reason to keep it, either. The knife cuts two ways.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

Post count is sort of a measure for newbies to see if info they're being given is good or not... but with as big as the site is nowadays it's often a matter of minutes before I _somebody_ comes in to correct misinformation.

Making warn levels public might be a first guess replacement, but people can be warned for stuff that has nothing to do with whether they post helpful information or not.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh, and @people saying it is useless to get rid of postcount because you shouldn't fix something that ain't broken: it _is_ broken. Look at yourselves, you seem to care for it enough to still want it to exist. Why do you think images like this ever came into existence? That's also why I thought of the nice replacement for it, voting.


It isn't broken.

In all the years GBAtemp has been around, how many people have seen the post count feature and decided: _"Oh, this is going to cause all sorts of trouble, I don't know why this or any other forum ever decided to have such a silly thing; I mean, who wants to know how many posts people have anyway? Oh, hang on..."_ The image thing is just a joke; there's nothing wrong with a bit of humour, and everyone knows (or should) that it's not a serious statement that should always be taken literally under penalty of public stoning. It's a useful feature, I actually use it, and nothing about it is broken. Look at how much I post in the EoF. I know perfectly well that post count doesn't increase in there, but that doesn't make me want to stop because I know it's not adding anything to it, and removing it won't stop people that spam for the sake of it anyway.

I wouldn't mind, however, some more detailed statistics about how much I post in the other non-counted sections, whether public or private, but at the very least, the post count should stay. I like numbers. Numbers are good. Don't take away my numbers.
(Before you misconstrue that, it was a light-hearted joke too, though I do like numbers and statistics.)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find your reason no have no real logic, there for I shall continue to disagree with you. It wasn't a problem om the past, it's not a problem now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

If a member posts a lot, you'll see those posts anyway, so explain to me again why it is such a nice feature to be able to see _exactly_ how many they made? It's interesting for yourself, but others really don't give a damn.

EDIT: this was @ProtoKun7.

@the other guy: very well, disagree with me all you want. It's not going to change anything, mind you. But postcount has always been a problem, it is just now (or in the past couple of months at least) that I noticed that.

Oh, and by the way: look at the amount of views and replies this topic got, compared to other topics in this section. Surely, that can't be a mere coincidence.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> If a member posts a lot, you'll see those posts anyway, so explain to me again why it is such a nice feature to be able to see _exactly_ how many they made? It's interesting for yourself, but others really don't give a damn.
> 
> EDIT: this was @ProtoKun7.
> 
> ...


I have a name you know and it seems only you noticed it.


----------



## Langin (Nov 14, 2010)

Well... I do not know what to think about this. But still they see your medals it would be better to remove those too. 

But why not LOWER their post count?


And stfu with isp e-mail accounts. My REAL account is hotmail! lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

It serves no purpose other than to make people spam to get it higher and higher and thus increasing the already immense size of their penis.

Seriously though, my idea is as follows: post count no longer shows on the forums (maybe on one's profile, or just for that specific person, kind of like the warn bar), but you keep the medals. I say keep the medals (or whatever you call them), because some newbies will always have the tendency to only read the advice people with a higher 'status' give, and just hover over that of someone with a low 'status'. It would also be more of a surprise if, all of a sudden, you received a completely new medal, rather than the way it is now, where you simply check your postcount and see "Oh, only 3,500 posts to go until I get my next medal". If wanted, the postcount could still be displayed privately, but I'm pretty damn sure even the postcount whores lovers here wouldn't want that. Unless the private postcount would show exactly how many posts you made in every section (which is, in fact, pretty interesting to know). Now, you can only see the section in which you made the highest amount of posts, and you have to go to the old-style profile to find out, which can be a small hassle at times. And if it tells you you've made a shit ton of posts in the EoF, you really are curious as to where you got those other 5,000 posts from.

Hereby, a voting system _would_ actually work, but in a different way than it most of the times works: every post gets two little icons on the bottom, one if the post was useful in any way, and one if it is thought of as being useless. Then, there could be a small bar (where at this moment, the postcount is situated) with 5 different icons, but only one is shown at a time (an emoticon would fit best, I suppose). The lowest emoticon is for when a user has at least twice as many 'bad votes' as 'good votes', the second lowest is for when a user has more 'bad votes' than 'good votes', but not twice as many, the middle emoticon is for when a user has no votes (yet), or when he/she has the same amount of 'good' and 'bad votes', the higher emoticon is when the user has more 'good' than 'bad', and the highest emoticon is when a user has at least twice as many 'good' as 'bad'. Now, you may be thinking this will encourage people to instantly give someone they don't like 'bad votes' on all of their posts, but to fix this problem, a user needs to give a specific reason why he/she gave the post a 'bad vote', et vice versa. These reasons will then be displayed on the bottom of the post, in a small pop-out box (similar to a spoiler tag) or just a pop-up, so others can read them if they're interested in the remarks of others. If the user is found to give bullshit reasons, he/she will receive a warning, and if he/she continues to do it, he/she gets another (6th) icon, next to one of the other 5 icons or just replacing it, which states that he/she shouldn't be trusted. His/her votes will then also no longer count and the bullshit votes will be removed. No total 'good votes' or 'bad votes' are displayed anywhere, but on a post, the total of 'good' and 'bad votes' for that specific post will be displayed.

You could also incorporate Ask GBAtemp in this, by having it set so that, when a user's answer is picked as the best answer (unless that answer is a reply of the user to his/her own question), it adds one to the 'good votes' count of the user. If need be, there could also be a "What the fuck kind of answer is this?" thing next to every answer, with the same punishment for misusing it.

Trust me, this _will_ work, and it will severely cut down on the spammy posts. And if you don't trust me, you'll never know until you try, no?

As for the other thoughts:

Similar to NeoGAF's rules to signing up, members should be asked to sign up with a 'true' email address, not a free email address like *@yahoo.com, @hotmail.com, etc. This would reduce the amount of duplicate accounts (alright, there aren't many, but still), because it's not that easy to get a new ISP-provided email address compared to spending half a minute to make 20 new Windows Live email addresses. It also prevents people from just making an account to say 'GIMME ROMS PL0X KTHXBAI' and then piss off when they find out there aren't any.

Get rid of the 'likes' on the front page articles. Nearly no one clicks on them and they do nothing but that anyway. Now, it just looks silly. It's a good idea, but doesn't work, because the buttons blend in too well with the background. Make them orange or something if you really want to keep them.

The shoutbox errors. Loads of icons do not show up correctly in one shoutbox, but do in the other one, other special characters just don't show up at all (e.g.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Well... I do not know what to think about this. *But still they see your medals it would be better to remove those too.
> 
> *But why not LOWER their post count?*
> 
> ...


This 
But my idea is that the removed comments should be deleted COMPLETELY so the postcount won't increase. Or maybe a system were newcomers can't post more than 10 posts a day and after that it will be moderated.

I BTW look at postcounts (+ join dates) to see if they're real members or not. That way I make prejudices.. (I know it's bad, but that's how my mind works.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> If a member posts a lot, you'll see those posts anyway, so explain to me again why it is such a nice feature to be able to see _exactly_ how many they made? It's interesting for yourself, but others really don't give a damn.


Then they have every right _not to look._ That doesn't mean that I should be stopped from looking myself.


----------



## Advi (Nov 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Removing ego and such was the original point of 2ch-style imageboards, thus tripcodes being the only identifier.


well said :3. as the administrator of one myself, this perfectly summarizes why i love imageboards

also I agree with nadrian. the rest is fine, but the post count does nothing but inflate egos


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

...Did you not see what I just said?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> But postcount has always been a problem, it is just now (or in the past couple of months at least) that I noticed that.
> 
> Oh, and by the way: look at the amount of views and replies this topic got, compared to other topics in this section. Surely, that can't be a mere coincidence.


Hahaha, where did you come from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since when postcount poses any kind of problem?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what are you aiming at when you said that this thread got more views and replies? I see members mostly disagreeing or not caring for the idea.

Why fix it if it ain't broken?


----------



## outgum (Nov 15, 2010)

No changes are needed, Except the shoutbox.... upgrades pl0x


----------



## Fudge (Nov 15, 2010)

I think there is nothing wrong with having a post count. In fact I don't like forums that don't have a post count.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 15, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I see members mostly disagreeing


Yes, that is exactly what I wanted to prove: the members here care so much for their precious postcount, they instantly clicked the topic. Speaks for itself, really.


----------



## monkat (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel that...I don't care.

Its purely cosmetic.


----------



## Langin (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with Nadrian from now on(EXCEPT THE ISP E-mail thing!), n00bs like I care to much about about their postcount and they think they get a much better (uhm forgot the word but I know it in dutch waardering uhm something like rating) from other members and that they are much better since they have more(or other color) ribbons like others.

I just wanted to say this. I hope you all can read my broken English.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm probably one of the only staff in favour of removing post counts...but it wouldn't work here since we didn't start that way.

We also tend to rely on post count to limit contest entries and access to certain sections of the forum.
Of course, this may lead to new members spamming to reach the limit, but those are easy to spot and ban.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 15, 2010)

Shoutbox could be hauled over to chatango


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 15, 2010)

I like postcounts because the join date is written underneath it; put the two together and you can spot the spammy people who talk complete bollocks a mile off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Helps you figure out who's worth listening to.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and you advertised it in the shoutbox. There's nothing wrong with having people disagreeing with you.


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically what you're saying is that the administrators / forum staff should go through with something the majority of members are against just so you can prove a point? Just curious.

Although I really don't care about post count either way.


----------



## Devin (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds pretty good. I dislike the ISP email bit, but overall a good suggestion post. I was think of a Flood Control update, such as searching results. For example, someone is about to post a thread called Pokemon White Patch?, the new Flood Control feature would use Search Bar to see if there are any other Threads called Pokemon White Patch, or include the same wording. Before allowing them to post it, it would say "Is this what your looking for?", or something similar. It could even be tied in with Ask GBAtemp, to help stop spam. Post Count is really just to show how much you've SPAMMED contributed to the site, but it could just as easily be replaced with the Medals. Oh, and yes. The ShoutBox needs a Upgrade.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 15, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks at postcount* Of course you don't!
The mayorty doesn't want this, discussion closed!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I like postcounts because the join date is written underneath it; put the two together and you can spot the spammy people who talk complete bollocks a mile off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been here less than a year and have about 5,000 posts... however I've contributed two stickies (virus removal and PS3 jailbreaking FAQ), have personally made front-page news twice (DSTwo CHT file format/conversion), and have contributed at least six news postings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yet there's people who have been here a longer time and have less posts who are just plain unhelpful and like to troll more than actually debate.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 15, 2010)

hmm to me a postcount is a number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ISP thing....
screw it :L
that means that linits may of us who joined gbatemp, and only those with ISP emaik addresses can enter


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. This sort of thing is why I agree with having both a post count and a honor/medal system. Though, most of the sites I have visited don't have many of the users giving out honor points. I see people that help regularly with no honor, but people that have been there longer with no new posts in a year at the most that still get their points. This occours mostly in sticky topics.

How would a medal system work? Different awards for different situations? Perhaps a debate award for a post that made a great counter point? Or an award with a symbol that showed a particular field of knowledge, such as a console or a computer? How far would we be willing to take this?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

It serves no purpose other than to make people spam to get it higher and higher and thus increasing the already immense size of their penis.

Seriously though, my idea is as follows: post count no longer shows on the forums (maybe on one's profile, or just for that specific person, kind of like the warn bar), but you keep the medals. I say keep the medals (or whatever you call them), because some newbies will always have the tendency to only read the advice people with a higher 'status' give, and just hover over that of someone with a low 'status'. It would also be more of a surprise if, all of a sudden, you received a completely new medal, rather than the way it is now, where you simply check your postcount and see "Oh, only 3,500 posts to go until I get my next medal". If wanted, the postcount could still be displayed privately, but I'm pretty damn sure even the postcount whores lovers here wouldn't want that. Unless the private postcount would show exactly how many posts you made in every section (which is, in fact, pretty interesting to know). Now, you can only see the section in which you made the highest amount of posts, and you have to go to the old-style profile to find out, which can be a small hassle at times. And if it tells you you've made a shit ton of posts in the EoF, you really are curious as to where you got those other 5,000 posts from.

Hereby, a voting system _would_ actually work, but in a different way than it most of the times works: every post gets two little icons on the bottom, one if the post was useful in any way, and one if it is thought of as being useless. Then, there could be a small bar (where at this moment, the postcount is situated) with 5 different icons, but only one is shown at a time (an emoticon would fit best, I suppose). The lowest emoticon is for when a user has at least twice as many 'bad votes' as 'good votes', the second lowest is for when a user has more 'bad votes' than 'good votes', but not twice as many, the middle emoticon is for when a user has no votes (yet), or when he/she has the same amount of 'good' and 'bad votes', the higher emoticon is when the user has more 'good' than 'bad', and the highest emoticon is when a user has at least twice as many 'good' as 'bad'. Now, you may be thinking this will encourage people to instantly give someone they don't like 'bad votes' on all of their posts, but to fix this problem, a user needs to give a specific reason why he/she gave the post a 'bad vote', et vice versa. These reasons will then be displayed on the bottom of the post, in a small pop-out box (similar to a spoiler tag) or just a pop-up, so others can read them if they're interested in the remarks of others. If the user is found to give bullshit reasons, he/she will receive a warning, and if he/she continues to do it, he/she gets another (6th) icon, next to one of the other 5 icons or just replacing it, which states that he/she shouldn't be trusted. His/her votes will then also no longer count and the bullshit votes will be removed. No total 'good votes' or 'bad votes' are displayed anywhere, but on a post, the total of 'good' and 'bad votes' for that specific post will be displayed.

You could also incorporate Ask GBAtemp in this, by having it set so that, when a user's answer is picked as the best answer (unless that answer is a reply of the user to his/her own question), it adds one to the 'good votes' count of the user. If need be, there could also be a "What the fuck kind of answer is this?" thing next to every answer, with the same punishment for misusing it.

Trust me, this _will_ work, and it will severely cut down on the spammy posts. And if you don't trust me, you'll never know until you try, no?

As for the other thoughts:

Similar to NeoGAF's rules to signing up, members should be asked to sign up with a 'true' email address, not a free email address like *@yahoo.com, @hotmail.com, etc. This would reduce the amount of duplicate accounts (alright, there aren't many, but still), because it's not that easy to get a new ISP-provided email address compared to spending half a minute to make 20 new Windows Live email addresses. It also prevents people from just making an account to say 'GIMME ROMS PL0X KTHXBAI' and then piss off when they find out there aren't any.

Get rid of the 'likes' on the front page articles. Nearly no one clicks on them and they do nothing but that anyway. Now, it just looks silly. It's a good idea, but doesn't work, because the buttons blend in too well with the background. Make them orange or something if you really want to keep them.

The shoutbox errors. Loads of icons do not show up correctly in one shoutbox, but do in the other one, other special characters just don't show up at all (e.g.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Or an award with a symbol that showed a particular field of knowledge, such as a console or a computer?


Ooh, the rockbox forums do this sort of thing.
http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php?topic=25690.0
You can see labels such as "rockbox expert", "roxkbox developer", and such.

This does sound interesting (and some people do this with their custom user title already).


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do contribute a lot, especially in the Computer sub-forum.


----------



## Lily (Nov 15, 2010)

The topic of removing postcount has been discussed by staff, and we have decided to keep things the way that they are.


----------

